# What indoor cage to get?



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm looking for a new indoor cage for my male guinea-pig, Billy, to stay in during the winter but I don't know what one to get. Can anyone recommend one that is big enough for a fully-grown adult male guinea-pig?


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I have PMed you


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Will he be having daily exercise outside of the cage?

I know many people use Nero 4's. IMO, the Ferplast 140 would be the best size, but it iss expensive. Around the £90 mark.

The Ferplast 120 is another commonly used one, but far too small. I had my male in one on a temp basis when he was castrated, and id consider it cruel to use one on a long term basis.


----------



## Wigglewoo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey, 
I used to have this one for my guinea pig and he loved it, because of the extra bed section attached and the shelf he gave him plenty of space to run around;

Easy Plus 80 Indoor Dwarf Rabbit/Guinea Pig Cage - 07357 (888) | Rabbits | Indoor Rabbit Cages

xXx


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you. Yes he'd go in a 6ft run for a few hours a day if the weather was good, and if the weather was bad he'd come inside and run around inside for a bit so he'd always get exercise


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

i have the 140,it`s huge!!!got it for 28quid off ebay!!


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2010)

How about making a C&C cage?

How to Make a C&C Cage


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I was thinking of a C&C cage and I already have some grids, but I can't really get the correx round here and as its only a temporary thing I don't really want to go spending a lot of money, is there anything I can use instead of correx for a c&c cage?


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I use one that looks a similar size to the ferplast 120 to be honest, but my pigs are only really in it over night to be honest. 9 times out of 10 they are in a run in the garden all day, and if its cack weather I set the run up for them inside. They also like to run around the dining room with Rupert. (supervised of course!)

In summer I intend to have them outside in a hutch/run permanantly, with lots of toys and the like.

**edit**

I actually think I have one the size of the furplast 140 looking at it. It seems bigger than the measurements for the 120


----------



## Jamie760 (Oct 14, 2010)

I purchased the Ferplast 140 for only £40. I bought it from a breeder. It was brand new so I was pretty pleased :lol:


----------



## Jamie760 (Oct 14, 2010)

My new guinea pigs have a huge 1 X 3 3 floor cage. I bought it for £126.00


----------

